# med. or med-heavy rods.........



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

....for channel cats. i am thinking about picking up a couple of 7ft ugly sticks and not sure which to get. thanks.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I personally like the MH rods. You can get away with the M just fine but I like to have a little extra back bone. Also usually where I fish for channels there is always a chance of a flattie as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

brian, is the length okay?

one more question. the catfish connection has ambassadeur 6500 tc reels for 75 bux each. would you know the difference between these and the standard c3 reels?

are the guts the same?

thanks again, as always, for your help.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

7 ft should be fine. I use 7'6" and 8 ft on the Ohio for the larger fish...but if your fishing lakes and stuff for just channels the 7 ft would be perfect.

I like the TC's I dont know the exact difference but I know it will have the power handle on it (Which I love all my reels have the power handles) I believe they also have the internals of a C4 or something like that...not 100% sure but its a great reel for a great price.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i've read alot about different reels for catfishing and the abu garcia 6500 seem to be the most popular reel..... i'm kind of afraid of baitcasters anymore since i don't use them anymore.... i haven't for about 10 years..... got away from bass fishing.... 

anyway....do the baitcasters for catfishing like the abu 6500 backlash as bad or as easy as the smaller bass fishing ones?

i'd love to get heavier gear for bigger cats ...big fat flatties.... but don't want to go thru all the backlash learning curve...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ripley said:


> i've read alot about different reels for catfishing and the abu garcia 6500 seem to be the most popular reel..... i'm kind of afraid of baitcasters anymore since i don't use them anymore.... i haven't for about 10 years..... got away from bass fishing....
> 
> anyway....do the baitcasters for catfishing like the abu 6500 backlash as bad or as easy as the smaller bass fishing ones?
> 
> i'd love to get heavier gear for bigger cats ...big fat flatties.... but don't want to go thru all the backlash learning curve...


The larger round baitcasters are much much much easier to cast then the smaller low profile bait casters. I can cast the bass ones...but do backlash a lot. I dont remeber the last time I backlashed with one of my 6500's or 7000's. That and the heavier line that we are using dont backlash as easy.


----------



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

try an ultra light W/ 4# line, it is really fun to catch a 8# cat on that!


----------

